# I drew my betta



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

I drew a picture of my betta fish, Bubbles! ^-^


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh, that's good! I like the flip in the dorsal fin, one of my bettas does that all the time, it's so weird .


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you! It didn't turn out as good as I'd hoped though, but I'm not very good at drawing animals.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Its better than I can do. I would try drawing betta for other people.


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful Art! ☺

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks you guys ^.^


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

Can you draw my boy plzzzz? 😁 🤣😄

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry, I don't do commissions. I have anxiety and it's too much pressure >__< Your fish is beautiful, though!!!


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

All good 😁 Are you using pastel or water color? I used to love drawing maybe i'd just try again. Thanks 😃

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

I actually just used markers for this. I use Promarkers for all my art except for flowers, which I draw in colored pencils.


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

yay! I'm not alone in just saying screw it and drawing with markers! lol


----------



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

looks great! your art is very nice.


----------



## catfishtail (Jul 3, 2017)

I love the face! Great work


----------

